# Mortgage for condo



## zbuffer (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi,

I've been offered a job in Bangkok as a local expat. I'm considering my options with regard to buying a condo here. I have read that in order for a foreigner to buy a condo they must transfer the money from foreign currency. However, I would be getting paid in THB. The most desirable option, if at all possible, would be to get a mortgage in Thailand. Is this possible?

If this isn't possible, are there any other reasonable options? My wife is Thai. And I own a flat outright in the UK, so have enough capital if I was to sell or remortgage, but they're really not desirable options.

Many thanks,
Zbuffer


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

The only way to get a mortgage is let your wife take care; everything will be in her name. 
Other options are: A mortgage through Bangkok Bank in Singapore, but then the mortgage should be THB 9 million minimum. 
A "mortgaqe" through the real-estate developer. Pretty expensive and usually with short terms.


----------

